# Choosing a bank



## Guest

Hello people,

I am trying to figure out a good bank to choose in Abu Dhabi for my upcoming job. I found out that emirates nbd is very good. Can you please share your experiences regarding the banking sector of UAE?

Thanks and happy new year !


----------



## Deefor

Like many other countries people have bad and good experiences of all the major banks but there is little difference between them.

My advice would be go for convenience - find which bank(s) have branches near to where you either live or work - or ideally both, then choose one of them.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I recommend you use an Abu Dhabi bank if you are living and working in Abu Dhabi. Specifically NBAD, ADCB or ADIB. For convenience you might find banks with branches in malls as convenient as being near your home or work (usually longer opening hours in the malls). One other tip is to find out what bank your employer banks with - as you will get your salary a day or two quicker than others if you bank with the same bank. All offer internet banking. 
I don't actually agree with Deefor about banks all being the same I have found international named banks more likely to be far worse than local banks in UAE - and all banks in UAE are worse for product range and service than their UK counterparts.


----------



## rsinner

Alex, who would you recommend among NBAD, ADCB and ADIB? Or could I just pick any of the three? I have banked with HSBC for 3 years, but am just fed up. Have moved to AD from Dubai recently, and a good opportunity to get rid of them now.


----------



## Deefor

I'm with NBAD - in reality they are fine. As I said in my post, convenience is / was a contributing factor. Enough branches - one in walking distance that if I need to visit in person is open on Saturdays and plenty ATMs to access cash. Even using another bank's ATM only costs a couple of AED. Online service is easy to use and does what I need it to do.


----------



## rsinner

Deefor said:


> I'm with NBAD - in reality they are fine. As I said in my post, convenience is / was a contributing factor. Enough branches - one in walking distance that if I need to visit in person is open on Saturdays and plenty ATMs to access cash. Even using another bank's ATM only costs a couple of AED. Online service is easy to use and does what I need it to do.


Thanks Deefor. Exactly what I need in a bank. Do not want to speak to anyone in a bank. Ever.
As long as online access works, I am set


----------



## AlexDhabi

rsinner said:


> Alex, who would you recommend among NBAD, ADCB and ADIB? Or could I just pick any of the three? I have banked with HSBC for 3 years, but am just fed up. Have moved to AD from Dubai recently, and a good opportunity to get rid of them now.


I bank with NBAD since I closed my account with HSBC in AD (so many issues and not a patch on first direct in the UK). I used to have an ADCB account until recently and they were OK (I just didn't really need 2 UAE banks and NBAD on-line banking and phone banking is a little easier IMO).
Anyone new to UAE needs to know that most banking is not free. You might find ADCB is cheapest for you.


----------



## crewel

rsinner said:


> Alex, who would you recommend among NBAD, ADCB and ADIB? Or could I just pick any of the three? I have banked with HSBC for 3 years, but am just fed up. Have moved to AD from Dubai recently, and a good opportunity to get rid of them now.


Whats wrong with HSBC? Ive been using EmiratesNBD since I arrved but thinking of moving to HSBC. Isnt it a better one?


----------



## shahramghaem

I am a customer of HSBC and generally happy with their service over last 3 years. There are certain things people like about NBD, but in HSBC apart from some times long and slow and confusing over phone customer service, the rest is ok.


----------



## rsinner

As long as you don't ned to speak to anyone in HSBC, it is fine. As soon as you have some out of the ordinary transactions (not really) like trying to get a transaction nullified as no money was given by the ATM, or a new cheque book, or getting the credit limit on the credit card increased they start going bonkers (depending on who you speak to). 
Call centres are not always helpful, so you may need to visit a brabch, and they have very few of them (so the few service centers are always crowded). But then, they may be better than local banks (who I havent tried)


----------



## AlexDhabi

I have to agree with rsinner about HSBC. The final straw for me was trying to get a monthly transfer (fixed amount) from my AD branch to a company with an HSBC account in Dubai. I set it up on-line and also after failed payments through the branch using a form. But after more than 6 months of late and missed payments and repeated apologies from HSBC every time the payment failed (but no change in outcome), it was me that went bonkers! I closed my account and have no regrets moving to NBAD.


----------



## swots

I have to agree about HSBC. I was lured by their free international transfers. I can transfer to the UK through their Premier service but that is only to another Premier account. When I tried to transfer to another UK bank they impose a really low limit of 3600 AED per transaction. Apart from that I found them very poor on customer service. Perhaps it would help if I was a Mexican drug cartel.


----------



## Roadworrier

I bank with NBAD, but their online service requires this silly token they courier to you which spits out codes every minute. I have never gotten the login to the site to work properly as it keeps rejecting the codes I put in, and then it says they've expired. Their phone-based help is largely useless. In comparison, US banking is a breeze.

NBAD is also our corporate bank, yet they would not accept salary transfers from the US to NBAD. We are winding up having to hire a payroll / HR firm here who can handle these services as well as providing proper PRO and legal services and our company is balking at the cost. 

So I have had to maintain my US accounts and do expensive transfers from my US to UAE account for walking-around money, paying DEWA and du bills, etc. I am diligently adding foreign transaction fees to my monthly expense reports.....


----------



## blazeaway

Roadworrier said:


> I bank with NBAD, but their online service requires this silly token they courier to you which spits out codes every minute. I have never gotten the login to the site to work properly as it keeps rejecting the codes I put in, and then it says they've expired. Their phone-based help is largely useless. In comparison, US banking is a breeze.
> 
> NBAD is also our corporate bank, yet they would not accept salary transfers from the US to NBAD. We are winding up having to hire a payroll / HR firm here who can handle these services as well as providing proper PRO and legal services and our company is balking at the cost.
> 
> So I have had to maintain my US accounts and do expensive transfers from my US to UAE account for walking-around money, paying DEWA and du bills, etc. I am diligently adding foreign transaction fees to my monthly expense reports.....


I have just signed with Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank, so far so good as they came to my office and did all the paperwork


----------



## Bounty Hunter

I too have ABCD and have found everything as it is. The guy even came to the hotel with all the paperwork to set up my account, debit card, and check book. 

I can say that HSBC is meager at best. When I wire money to my wife's HSBC account, it seems like they hold on to it for a long time. I sent a test transfer of AD 100 and it took 3 days. I thought great but when I send the monthly expense of AED 4000, it takes up to 2 weeks! 

My company banks with NBAD but I still get paid the same time as everyone else with or without NBAD or UNB or ADCB. I don't think you have to bank with the same bank the company banks with just to get your salary any sooner...


----------



## rayyou

I started with ENBD priority banking last year and it was Ok. 

I needed a personal loan, for which ADCB quoted almost 50% of ENBD, so I moved to ADCB privilege club though I also maintained my account with ENBD as my rental cheques are issued. 

I am very happy with ADCB service and online banking. In addition, there are a lot of extras you get, such as reduced interest rate on loans, free international and local wire transfers, free withdrawals from non-ADCB ATMs, extra welcome points on credit cards, 50% off on credit card fee, 25% off on safe deposit locker, free priority pass for lounge access on their platinum card, etc. 

Recommend ADCB over ENBD, others I have not tried.


----------



## amal231

I recommend that you should use Abu Dhabi bank , if your are living and working in Abu Dhabi


----------



## cmajewsk

amal231 said:


> I recommend that you should use Abu Dhabi bank , if your are living and working in Abu Dhabi


Why do you recommend this?


----------



## NiteBaron

AlexDhabi said:


> I recommend you use an Abu Dhabi bank if you are living and working in Abu Dhabi. Specifically NBAD, ADCB or ADIB. For convenience you might find banks with branches in malls as convenient as being near your home or work (usually longer opening hours in the malls). One other tip is to find out what bank your employer banks with - as you will get your salary a day or two quicker than others if you bank with the same bank. All offer internet banking.


All highly valid remarks. Below we're our criteria:

1) branch/ATM availability near your work and home; 
2) services and charges that meet your needs
3) match with employer
4) perks

We opted for ADCB. ATM outside our door, branch near work place, branch in a mall open until 10pm.
This is not where employer has business account, yet still selected due to (1) and (2).

You can select services from different providers. Receive salary into one bank account, have a credit card with another. You might wish to consider the annual charges, to see if this approach has merit. I have known a few people to take Emirates NDB credit card, as they have extensive regional travel from Dubai Airport - and collecting lots of miles with Emirates Airlines (4 = perks). They have bank accounts elsewhere...



AlexDhabi said:


> I don't actually agree with Deefor about banks all being the same I have found international named banks more likely to be far worse than local banks in UAE - and all banks in UAE are worse for product range and service than their UK counterparts.


Agree.

Sometimes the international banks offer a useful service. For example, HSBC premium offers instantaneous international cash movements for your multi-currency accounts. This can be useful if you (or a friend) need quick access to cash from foreign reserves. However, this comes at the cost of a weaker exchange rate. You could obtain far better rates if you use a currency dealer and receive in 0-2 days (a subject for a future forum post; DM me if you need FX guidance).

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## Malbec

rayyou said:


> I started with ENBD priority banking last year and it was Ok.
> 
> I needed a personal loan, for which ADCB quoted almost 50% of ENBD, so I moved to ADCB privilege club though I also maintained my account with ENBD as my rental cheques are issued.
> 
> I am very happy with ADCB service and online banking. In addition, there are a lot of extras you get, such as reduced interest rate on loans, free international and local wire transfers, free withdrawals from non-ADCB ATMs, extra welcome points on credit cards, 50% off on credit card fee, 25% off on safe deposit locker, free priority pass for lounge access on their platinum card, etc.
> 
> Recommend ADCB over ENBD, others I have not tried.


Sounds good. I think ADCB provides now free local and international transfers (limited amount per month) to all customers, right? Considering ENBD charges AED 50 for local (!) bank transfer, that's quite a generous offer from ADCB I would say.


----------

